# Anyone here the "Systems Builder" archtype?



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

My type is 713 "The Systems Builder," and I was wondering if there were any other of this type here. I just took the Enneagram test the other day, and figure that out. Ironically, I had no idea I was so good at systems, but after finding that out I master systems very, very fast.


----------



## Roshan (May 17, 2013)

Not me, but after a lot of research I'll say Steve Jobs: 7w8-3w4-1w9 sx/soc.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright, Steve Jobs. I am going to look him up. I think going through biographies is really helpful.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

Roshan said:


> Not me, but after a lot of research I'll say Steve Jobs: 7w8-3w4-1w9 sx/soc.


I am going to look him up. I think that going through biographies is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Roshan (May 17, 2013)

This bio, authorized by him when he found out he was ill. 

Steve Jobs: Walter Isaacson: 9781451648539: Amazon.com: Books

He pursued the biographer of Benjamin Franklin and Einstein relentlessly to write his biography and gave him full autonomy, except for the cover photo, in truly grandiose, narcissistic 3/7 sx/soc fashion. It is *very clea*r in this bio that he was a 1-fixer, beyond doubt. Someone who worked with him and knows the E, though probably not very well, thought he was a 1. imo the controversy about whether he's a 7 or an 8 has to do with not factoring in his stacking (and underestimating just how much of a bully 1 on a mission can be). Ditto the attribution of a 4-fix (sx first and line to 1), though that also has to do with a general skewing in the American sensibility of what a 4-fix is about over to the 3w4. Contrary to what the Fauvres may think, there is nothing 4ish about Apple Computer design. It's total 3w4.

So, mind you, if you read it, you'll have to factor out a lot of "shock point dweller" (hanging on to average levels of health by the seat of his pants) Messianic sx/soc crazies to get at what the tritype is about. 7/3 (or 3/7) is narcissistic but shock point sx/soc 7/3 is megalomaniacal.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

137 – The Systems Builder Archetype

If you are a 137, you are diligent, ambitious and innovative. You want to be ethical, efficient and upbeat. You are self-motivated and want to achieve your goals in a positive and effective way. You want to do your best and want to enjoy doing it. You focus on success and seek ways to measure it.
Your life mission is to figure out what needs to be done and find a pleasant way to do it. A true perfectionist, you are happiest when you enjoy life while successfully meeting your goals.
You can be so focused on what others view as appropriate, positive and successful that you miss seeing what is necessary and truly important to you.

The 371 is very positive, orderly and success oriented. They are focused on the goal and building the foundation especially if self-pres. They are often empire builders. They need completion. The 271 is less foundational and more people oriented. They are very positive and upbeat. They focus more on relationship whereas the 371 focuses on the achievement.

The 731 Tritype is known as the "Systems Builder" Tritype, which is a very focused, productive, and creative Tritype! The 731, even moreso if the 7 is in charge, will like to be positive and upbeat, and will be focused on finding out what needs to be done, and finding the most pleasant and efficient way to do so. One blindspot is that this Tritype can be very perfectionistic, and can have a tendency to miss seeing what is important to them because they have become overly focused on what appears to be successful, positive, or appropriate to others.

(3)-7-1 - The Idealistic 3
3-(7)-1 - The Competent 7
3-7-(1) - The Aggressive 1

Pseudo-realist. They believe they know who they are and what the world is like. May suffer from delusions.

Transcribed from the Fauvres’ video: “Well, it’s an interesting combination, because the 1, the 3 and the 7 are all focused on different ways to look at something to build. So, the 1 is looking at the foundational details and qualities needed for something to be done well. And, the 3 is looking for the most effective and efficient way to do something. And, the 7 has the vision. So, those three types come together you have someone that’s really good at knowing what to do and how to approach it in a fun way. So, they want to meet their goals (and in this case 3 is in charge), but they also want to do it in a way that’s pleasant. They want it to be enjoyable. They want to be interpersonal. But they want to do it well. [This is someone who has two perfectionist types, 1 and 3, but then they have that 7 coming in there, saying ‘Let’s make it fun and let’s keep it positive’. The life purpose for this type is to figure out what needs to be done and find a pleasant way to do it. They’re a true systems builder with a positive attitude. The blind spot for this type is that they can be so focused on what others view as appropriate, positive and successful that they miss seeing what is necessary and truly important to themselves.] Let’s look at the growing edge, what happens when you have that blindspot. Then, the growing edge is to focus on your inner world, because those three types tend to focus on external successes, especially when 3 is in charge. And the journey for this archetype, tritype, is to begin to look at the resources internally, and have the internal and external match. 
[So, my tritype is 371 and it took me a while observing strategies I was using and I definitely realized that I did use the 3, the 7 and the 1. One of the ways that I recognized that is that I have a lot of perfectionism in my work. I want to make sure that whatever it is I’m doing, it’s just not the best, but it’s also really just perfect. And, at the same time, I like to be creative, and I like my freedom. So, I knew that 7 was in there someplace.] 
Well, the knowing what is pleasant, like ending with a smile. We’ll notice that not everyone ends with a smile. Both the image type of 3 wants to have that pleasant quality, it’s appropriate for the 1, and it’s enjoyable for the 7. So you’ll see it in the micro-expressions and you’ll see it also in the word choices.” 

1-3-7 : a more socially-adaptable, goal-oriented and competitive One, that usually has many friends and connections. Usually extroverted, assertive people, they make natural leaders although they can be a little too narcissistic and self-important. They’re good motivators and can come up with visionary ideas which they have the required determination and self-discipline to put in practice. They normally have a handy social network and can be quite entertaining and charismatic when needed.
usual subtypes: social, 1w2, 1w9
similar tritypes: 3-1-7, 1-7-3
flavours: assertive, ambitious, attractive and ingenious

1-7-3 : these Ones are quite charming and socially adept. They are more flexible and open-minded and seek having a good time and knowing the right people. They are more selfish and less rule-bound: they have a tendency to only consider the rules that suit their goals and interests. This tritype can become a bit boastful and arrogant at times. They like having a larger group of friends that cherish them and follow their ideals.
typical subtypes: social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-3-7, 3-1-7
flavours: sociable, resourceful, engaging and self-confiden

From what I've read, goal orientated 371's can do well in sales, whether that's in occupations such as real estate, advertising or promotions work. This would make sense. Good with details, smooth with people. I've heard they "want to do good and look good doing it". Not always a pleasure to work for when things get tough. Frustration meets Competence meets Assertiveness does not make for the most compassionate soul.

A 371 said that when she moves to 1 it surprises her because this normally upbeat yet focused woman moves into righteous indignation and zeal and shocks her friends and family.

So, the 136, 137 and 126 would most focus on preparing, being busy and responsible. The 1 and 6 feel they must be responsible, the 3s must do, achieve, and perform, the 4s must accomplish, the 8s must executing and so on.

i think the 371 would execute most often and in accordance to their true goals; the 127 is the archetype of the teacher.... the 137 is very similar...but the busy is focused in a different way.


----------

